# Daylight Savings Time Problem



## Cap'n Jack (Feb 16, 2006)

I had a manual record that was recurring at 12 noon on a Monday thru Friday schedule to ensure that my wifes soap opera was recorded because the series link just doesn't work consistently. Well tonight she goes to watch the recorded shows and all shows this week (this is the first week of DST) were recorded one hour late. Seems the R15 changed the manual record time to one hour later in the to do list when the time change occurred. I had to delete and re-add the manual recording. Good thing the soap channel re-shows the episodes on the weekend. Its saving me from the dog house the R15 is putting me in. :nono2:


----------



## Halo (Jan 13, 2006)

Same thing happened with me. I have one manual record setup (to avoid recording multiple repeats) and the day after the time change it started recording one hour late. At least they have six months or so to fix this bug.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Halo said:


> Same thing happened with me. I have one manual record setup (to avoid recording multiple repeats) and the day after the time change it started recording one hour late. At least they have six months or so to fix this bug.


IIRC the law changd this year....

Nine Months, till we go back to standard time


----------



## DTivoFan (Jul 30, 2005)

The change doesn't take effect until next year.

We will spring forward the second Sunday in March (instead of the first Sunday in April) and we will fall back the first Sunday in November (instead of the last Sunday in October.)


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

DST was extended one month on each end this year and will be extended further next year.


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

RunnerFL said:


> DST was extended one month on each end this year and will be extended further next year.


No it wasn't, not this year. It's the same length this year it has been for a number of years now.

Next year, yes, it will be extended by three weeks in the spring and one week in the fall.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> IIRC the law changd this year....
> 
> Nine Months, till we go back to standard time


First I've heard of this and I think it's wonderful. When we first change the clocks back here, it gets dark at about 4:30 in the afternoon. That really sucks.

I guess my automatic DST on my VCR will never work properly again. I guess I'll have to check those boards to see all the complaints for that. :rolling:


----------



## SpacemanSpiff (Nov 29, 2005)

Personally I'd rather they leave the time alone. All year round lets forget about DST etc. 

When deciding to make DST longer, I wonder if the brains in Washington thought about all the devices that automatically change and the economic impact. It's not entirely a Y2K, but it's pretty damn close, and it's a completely government made problem.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

kc1ih said:


> No it wasn't, not this year. It's the same length this year it has been for a number of years now.
> 
> Next year, yes, it will be extended by three weeks in the spring and one week in the fall.


No, it's not the same as last year. Last year time change was the end of April, not the end of March. And this year we change again in November when it's normally October.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Wow, I'm glad I moved to AZ so I don't have to worry about this stuff any more.


----------



## DTivoFan (Jul 30, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> No, it's not the same as last year. Last year time change was the end of April, not the end of March. And this year we change again in November when it's normally October.


No, this year, last year, and every other year since 1986, we changed to DST on the first Sunday in April. This year we will fall back the last Sunday in October as we have done since well before 1986.

http://nationalatlas.gov/articles/boundaries/a_savingtime.html#five

Beginning in 2007 it will start three weeks earlier (four weeks earlier in years when March has five Sundays) and end one week later.

http://nationalatlas.gov/articles/boundaries/a_savingtime.html#one

The only change to DST this year in the US was that Indiana started observing it statewide.


----------



## DTivoFan (Jul 30, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Wow, I'm glad I moved to AZ so I don't have to worry about this stuff any more.


True, but you still have to deal with the relatively minor inconvenience of all the cable channel airtimes shifting back and forth.


----------



## DTivoFan (Jul 30, 2005)

SpacemanSpiff said:


> Personally I'd rather they leave the time alone. All year round lets forget about DST etc.
> 
> When deciding to make DST longer, I wonder if the brains in Washington thought about all the devices that automatically change and the economic impact. It's not entirely a Y2K, but it's pretty damn close, and it's a completely government made problem.


I agree with you. I hate DST, and would love to see it abolished. And extending it will cause all kinds of problems with devices that can't receive software updates, as well as putting pressure on Canada and Mexico to change their policies so that bordering areas will be on the same time. Also, children will have to wait an additional hour for it to get dark on Halloween.

Unfortunately we are in the minority. The vast majority of people love the extra hour of daylight on summer evenings, and the powers that be believe that it saves energy.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

TigersFanJJ said:


> First I've heard of this and I think it's wonderful. When we first change the clocks back here, it gets dark at about 4:30 in the afternoon. That really sucks.
> 
> I guess my automatic DST on my VCR will never work properly again. I guess I'll have to check those boards to see all the complaints for that. :rolling:


It was part of George Bush's enerygy plan......... Wow we'll save alot..... Shoulda made Hummers get 30 mpg but no...... :hurah:


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

DTivoFan said:


> I agree with you. I hate DST, and would love to see it abolished. And extending it will cause all kinds of problems with devices that can't receive software updates, as well as putting pressure on Canada and Mexico to change their policies so that bordering areas will be on the same time. Also, children will have to wait an additional hour for it to get dark on Halloween.
> 
> Unfortunately we are in the minority. The vast majority of people love the extra hour of daylight on summer evenings, and the powers that be believe that it saves energy.


I wish we could just leave them in the DST mode all the time. I don't care if it is dark when I am at work


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I guess I am just not wise enough to understand how changing the time of day saves us energy. Makes no sense to me at all. I wish it would just stay the same time all year and leave it be.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Clint Lamor said:


> I guess I am just not wise enough to understand how changing the time of day saves us energy. Makes no sense to me at all. I wish it would just stay the same time all year and leave it be.


I'm with you, Clint. I never have figured out how switching to DST saves time. For any questionable benefit, there are a lot of disadvantages, not the least of which is having to change clocks (I still have three on Standard time including my new Nokia 6101 which was supposed to change automatically) and the ensuing confusion of being an hour late or early for church or work. When the US is on DST, people tend to work later, thus depriving themselves and their families of important family time together.

IMO, DST is long past being useful and should be abandoned immediately, if not sooner.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

I guess they think waiting an hour to turn on you porch lights helps


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

DTivoFan said:


> True, but you still have to deal with the relatively minor inconvenience of all the cable channel airtimes shifting back and forth.


When the rest of you are on DST it actually works better for us since our time is in sync with Pacific time now. Since most cable channels play their prime time programs for Eastern and Pacific we've got Emril now at 8:00 where it belongs instead of 7:00.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I guess they think waiting an hour to turn on you porch lights helps


By about 10,000 barrels of oil per day, yes, it does (but of course it's about much more than a porch light).


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

walters said:


> By about 10,000 barrels of oil per day, yes, it does (but of course it's about much more than a porch light).


True but I figure if it's not on at night it's on in the morning (ones that have light senors that is) it's still the same amount of time, just at a different times.

What I really need the goverment to come to my house and get the wife an kids to remember to turn off the lights. I use to leave after them in the morning so I could turn off the lights but now I leave first and they can never remember to turn the lights off Heck most of the time at night they leave all the lights on.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Well I can't say I agree with their estimates, people are at work and are also doing others things that would cause electricity to need to be used and other things of the nature. As with most things I think they estimates they are giving are very subjective and can shown to be different depending on who wants the numbers to b on their side.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

I was away for a week and missed 5 manual recordings. Why would it change a manual recording from 12pm to 1pm? That makes no sense.


----------

